# CD with best use of stereo effects



## rcarlton

Just got done listening to Roger Waters' _*Amused to Death*_ CD. The first song: _The Ballad Of Bill Hubbard_ just blew me away. I heard a dog barking to my right, and I swear it was behind me! As I turned to find the dog, an old WW I vet began talking in my left ear. I had to check a couple of times to make sure I was listening in 2-channel (I was). Unbelievable effects!


----------



## Hakka

I've heard one witha dog behind me, not sure what it was called a friend brang it round years ago. I also had to check to make sure only 2 channels were running. Very impressive.

Hakka.


----------



## jerome

I have a couple of songs with this kind of 3D effects. It's really useful when calibrating a system or trying to modify speaker placement. Very funny to play with and make people believe that I use full surround :bigsmile:

The old woman should be on your left, many a bit on the front (depending on your speakers). Try to toe in or out a little bit to see what kind of modifications this make..


----------



## Guest

Roger Waters The Pros and Cons of Hitchhiking is one of my all time favorites! Clapton on guitar, I've listened to that CD about 1000 times. If you haven't already, check it out!


----------



## rcarlton

Bjarbor said:


> Roger Waters The Pros and Cons of Hitchhiking is one of my all time favorites! Clapton on guitar, I've listened to that CD about 1000 times. If you haven't already, check it out!


I've got it. Haven't really given it a close listen yet.


----------

